# Some more Hangul questions



## Laurentkd (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, here is the first one.  What exactly is the difference between chigi and jirugi, and how do you know when to use which (for example: spear hand strike = gwansu jirugi or gwansu chigi?). Is there a general rule that can be applied to the many hand strikes (such as arc hand, back fist, elbow, etc) or is it like our crazy English where you just have to know?

Also, does anyone know a good translation for tornado kick (that's what we call it around here anway).  Basically it's a full turn to the rear, lift up the rear leg, jump of the (original) lead leg and throw a roundhouse.  It is often preceded with a step or with a regular rear-leg roundhouse.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Last Fearner (Feb 9, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> Ok, here is the first one. What exactly is the difference between chigi and jirugi


 
*&#51648;&#47476;&#44592; = Jireugi: A linear thrust.*
*(examples: front punch, palm strike, arc hand strike, spear hand thrust)*

*&#52824;&#44592; = Chigi: A circular strike rotating at the shoulder.*
*(examples: outward knife-hand strike, inward knife-hand strike, ridge-hand strike, hammer-fist strike (downward, inward, outward), elbow strikes, turning punches, hooking punches, upset punches)*




Laurentkd said:


> Also, does anyone know a good translation for tornado kick (that's what we call it around here anway). Basically it's a full turn to the rear, lift up the rear leg, jump of the (original) lead leg and throw a roundhouse. It is often preceded with a step or with a regular rear-leg roundhouse.


 
*&#47800;&#53685; &#46028;&#47140; &#46028;&#47140; &#52264;&#44592;*
*Momtong-Dolryeo, Dolryeo Chagi*
*Body-Turning, Turning Kick*
*(backwards turning roundhouse, or "tornado kick")*

*A kick is a "Chagi." The nickname "roundhouse kick" is given to what the Koreans call a "Turning Kick" which means you are turning your hips as you kick (not that it is a "back-spin kick") To turn around backwards in what is commonly called a "spin-kick," "back spinning-kick," or "back turning-kick" is called a "body turning kick" in Korean terminology. The body or "torso" is the "momtong." To turn your body backwards during a kick is "Dolryeo," thus "Momtong Dolryeo" means "body turning."*

*Momtong Dolryeo Yeop Chagi = Back-spin Side Kick*

*Momtong Dolryeo Bandal Bakat Chagi = Back-spin Outer Crescent Kick*

*Momtong Dolryeo Bandal An Chagi = Tornado Crescent Kick*

*Momtong Dolryeo Dolryeo Chagi = Tornado roundhouse kick*

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks again LF!


----------



## zDom (Feb 9, 2007)

Howabout (literal) translations for:

son mok soo

eui bok soo

kibon soo

bok hap soo

han gel rum kong bang (or bhang?) soo

bang (or bhang) chang kum

bong sul

il pal soo

...

I am particularly interested in the difference between:

bang/bhang

and

soo

Thanks!


----------



## Last Fearner (Feb 22, 2007)

zDom said:


> Howabout (literal) translations for:
> 
> son mok soo
> 
> ...


 
The terms su (soo) and bang are basically interchangable

*&#49688;&#45800;* = "su dan" which is "*means*," "*method*," or way of doing something.

*&#48169;&#48277;* = "bang beop" which also means "*means*" or "*method*."

These two can also be translated as "*technique*."

*son mok soo* = "*wrist techniques*"

*&#49552;* = "son" (pronounced with the long "o" as in show. "Son" means "hand."

*&#49552;&#47785;* = "son mok" (both long "o" vowels) which means "wrist."

*eui bok soo* = "*clothes technique*" 

*&#51032;&#47448;* = "wi ryu" (eui ryu) means "clothes," or "clothing."

*&#46020;&#48373;* = "dobok" which is of course the Taekwondo uniform

*&#51032;&#48373;* = "wi bok" (eui bok) which I'm guessing would mean "uniform clothing."


*kibon soo* = "*basic techniques*," or "*fundamental methods*."

*&#44592;&#48376;* = "Gibon" (or "kibon") which means "basics," or "fundamentals."


*bok hap soo* = "*combination techniques*."

*&#48373;&#54633;* = "bok hap" which means "composite," or "combination."


*han gel rum kong bang (or bhang?) soo* = (see below)

*Han geoleum kong bang su = "One step Offense/Defense Techniques" or One-Step Sparring*

*&#54620;* = "han" wich is short for "hana" &#54616;&#45208; and means "one."

*&#44152;&#51020;* = "geol eum" (geoleum) which means "step" or "footstep."

*&#44277;&#48169;* = "kong bang" which means "offense and defense."

*bang (or bhang) chang kum* = "*knife (spear, sword, dagger) defense*. 

*&#48169;* = "bang" which can mean "defense."

*&#52285;* = "chang" which is a "spear."

*&#44160;* = "keum" (also "kum") which is a "sword."

(the word "knife" is actually either *&#45216;* "nal" or *&#52860;* "khal"

*bong sul* = ?? Perhaps "*pang sul*." (maybe pronounced "bang sul." with the "a" vowel)

*&#51648;&#54049;&#51060;* = "ji pang i" which means "cane"

*&#49696;* = "sul" which means "techniques" as in &#54840;&#49888;&#49696; "hoshinsul" - self defense techniques

*il pal soo* = *single-arm techniques* (or one-arm techniques)

*&#51068;* = "IL" which means "first" or "one."

*&#54036;* = "pal" wich means "arm."

I hope this helps!  

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## howard (Feb 22, 2007)

LF, how about this one... eot kal lyeo son mok soo? (*&#50631; &#44040; &#47140; &#49552; &#47785; &#49688;**)*

The son mok soo part is clear, but can you translate the first three syllables?

Thanks.


----------



## zDom (Feb 22, 2007)

Kam Sam Ni Da!!

:asian:


----------



## Last Fearner (Feb 22, 2007)

howard said:


> LF, how about this one... eot kal lyeo son mok soo? (*&#50631;&#44040;&#47140;&#49552;&#47785;&#49688;**)*
> 
> The son mok soo part is clear, but can you translate the first three syllables?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Is this a quiz? Are you just testing me?  

With what do you usually associate this term?  (this helps in figuring out possible meanings)

Where did you copy the hangeul, and how did you arrive at that spelling - Korean and English? (I'm just curious as to the source, and the context.  Also, spelling variations can change the meaning)

This is a tricky one for me to verify because of spelling variations, but the term "Eotgeoreyo" (Eot Geo Ryeo) has been used to mean "crossed" and can be found in the WTF Taekwondo Poomsae book for "Eotgeoryeo Makki" (makgi) which is the "crossed block" or "X-Block" with forearms crossing to form an "X" shape.

Your hangeul spelling *&#50631;&#44040;**&#47140;* says "eot *kal* ryeo" rather than "keol." (*&#44040; ; &#44152;*)

The closest thing to that use of "eot" with "kal" (or "gal") that I can find is this:

*&#50631;&#44040;&#47532;&#45796;* = "Eot gal ri da" which is in my dictionary as meaning "cross (each other)"

There is also the term:

*&#50631;&#44152;&#47532;&#45796;* = "Eot geol ri da." which means to "*cross*" or "*intersect*."

My guess is that the full term *&#50631;&#44040;&#47140;&#49552;&#47785;**&#49688;* ("Eot gal ryeo son mok su") would mean "crossed wrist techniques," and refer to wrist releases while opponent is grabbing with two hands crossed at the forearms (right hand grabbing right wrist, and left hand grabbing left wrist).  It could also refer to joint locks and counter maneuvers from this same attack.

If you use the term for something different, let me know.

Last Fearner


----------



## howard (Feb 23, 2007)

LF,

Thanks for your reply.

The hangul is from a Korean source (our Hapkido kwan's curriculum).

You're definitely on the right track.  We use the term to refer to a set of techniques that are defenses against having your lead wrist grabbed by the opponent's cross hand when you are in a fighting stance with your hands up guarding.  For example, if I am in a right-handed stance (my left foot and hand forward), the opponent would grab my lead (left) wrist with his left hand.


Thanks again... appreciate it.


----------



## hongdoll1019 (Mar 3, 2007)

Those are really exact translations.
Guess you have very reliable source wherever you are getting it. 
I'm Korean by the way.


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 3, 2007)

hongdoll1019 said:


> Those are really exact translations.
> Guess you have very reliable source wherever you are getting it.
> I'm Korean by the way.


 
Thanks for your input, hongdoll, and welcome to Martial Talk! :asian: 

There is a section here called "Meet and Greet" where new members introduce themselves, and tell a little about their Martial Art involvement, where they are from, how old they are, or whatever you feel comfortable with sharing.  You can also add more to your profile in the user's control panel (User CP) so that others can click on that any time, and learn more about you without having to ask the same questions over and over.

I'm glad you have joined us, and look forward to your contributions here at MT.  I do the best I can with the Korean translations based on years of study, experience training with Korean Taekwondo Grandmasters, and my trusty "Dong-A's New Little English Dictionary," plus many online resources including this one: http://www.zkorean.com/dictionary.shtml

Any insights you can offer to the frequent questions about the Korean language, KMA terminology, and general cultural topics would be welcome.

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------

